# First Impressions Of A Mech



## Reinvanhardt (25/3/14)

Following the catastrophe of my SVD @TylerD was gracious enough to lend me his mechanical mod. Here's the Private V2. Not only that, but also 2 18650 Efest batteries  What an awesome guy!

Now coming from an SVD with rebuildable atomizer setups from 0.9 - 1.3 ohms I was on my way to go full mech anyway. Having tested the Kayfun Lite plus RTA and Trident RDA both on 1.1 ohms I can confidently say I am converted. I will not be replacing my SVD. Running a 4v battery atm I'm not even hitting 15w but the vape is so much purer. Honestly... it's a different ball game. And sub-ohm is still to come.

I also much prefer the simplicity of a mech. No wiring that can go wrong, press a button to create a contact with the battery and you're firing. Like Mathee said, you drop it in the river and fish it out. This mod, however does not have an adjustable centre pin, so some atties like the Kayfun (mine doesn't have an adjustable positive pin) won't sit exactly flush. See the pictures. Another thing to consider is that the Private V2 cannot stand upright with the firing button unlocked. This might be adjustable with a tighter spring or a magnet setup.

Threads are super smooth and it's got a combination of brass and copper contact points. The locking ring for the firing button is reverse threaded.









??​

This is 18350 and 18650 sizes on a Kafun and Trident.

This is as close to a dream setup as I can imagine. Thank you all for this experience (and Mr. Durden for his mech!)

Ps. I urge you all to read this thread before going mechanical.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (25/3/14)

lekker man @Reinvanhardt 

now my urge for my mech to arrive has just increased, substantially


----------



## Riaz (25/3/14)

oh yes, and to @TylerD well done to you bro!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

Great info there - must admit I played with an electronic mech for a couple of days then converted to plain mech, never looked back once.

PS. Excellent TylerD you've kept the spirit of this forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

Spot on post imo! The power delivered by a mech is just better..."purer" as you say. Kudos to you @TylerD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (25/3/14)

Riaz said:


> lekker man @Reinvanhardt
> 
> now my urge for my mech to arrive has just increased, substantially



You're gonna love it @Riaz!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (25/3/14)

Awesome @Reinvanhardt! A mech is the way to go.
@TylerD kudos once again bud, always willing to help out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (25/3/14)

Cool stuff @Reinvanhardt ! Hope you enjoy that baby!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (25/3/14)

@Reinhardt , pop around to VapeKing and have a look at the Magneto , i found it to be a much better mech than the Nemisis .


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> @Reinhardt , pop around to VapeKing and have a look at the Magneto , i found it to be a much better mech than the Nemisis .


I do not have a Nemesis, but have the Magneto and can confirm that it is a great mech imo.


----------



## devdev (25/3/14)

I have Nemesis and Magneto - I prefer magneto in terms of quality and design.

Switch is much better, and it handles the telescoping design much better than the Nemesis.

Still glad I have the Nemesis, but my next Mech will def be a Reo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/14)

Oh come on guys! Just when I think I have everything I need you start this kak again!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## shabbar (25/3/14)

It looks tiny in 18350 mode , real nice


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh come on guys! Just when I think I have everything I need you start this kak again!


Nope, the Reo is a mech with benefits - you were almost there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (25/3/14)

i posted a pic of my magneto and crown in 350 mode , somewhere !! it's magic . My favorite combo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (25/3/14)

My Nemesis is almost on its way!  My first Mech mod, seriously cant wait! I will be using it as a ADV

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (25/3/14)

Smokyg said:


> My Nemesis is almost on its way!  My first Mech mod, seriously cant wait! I will be using it as a ADV


Make sure you have enough charged batteries on hand dude.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinvanhardt (25/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Make sure you have enough charged batteries on hand dude.



True dat! It's not uncommon to cancel three 18650's a day when vaping close to 1 ohm,


----------



## JB1987 (25/3/14)

Smokyg said:


> My Nemesis is almost on its way!  My first Mech mod, seriously cant wait! I will be using it as a ADV



I'm in love with the Nemesis, it's my ADV, actually wouldn't mind having another Nemesis & Kayfun combo


----------



## CraftyZA (25/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> True dat! It's not uncommon to cancel three 18650's a day when vaping close to 1 ohm,


I vape my GG at 0.38 ohms. 1 battery does 3ml of juice. That's it, swop. Then the battery sits at 3.4V from 4.2.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (25/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> I vape my GG at 0.38 ohms. 1 battery does 3ml of juice. That's it, swop. Then the battery sits at 3.4V from 4.2.



Whoa thats hectic!


----------



## CraftyZA (25/3/14)

Sounds hectic, but in the ithaka it is not that harsh. It resembles a camel filter type if hit. Hard, but smooth.
Not like a dripper with the air hole 90 degrees to the wrong side.


----------



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Sounds hectic, but in the ithaka it is not that harsh. It resembles a camel filter type if hit. Hard, but smooth.
> Not like a dripper with the air hole 90 degrees to the wrong side.


When building on the ithaka do you have to use NR-R-NR wire or can you just use normal kanthal straight of the wheel?


----------



## CraftyZA (25/3/14)

I know some have done it, but your resistance will be very high. And the entire atty will get insanely hot. NR is the only effective way to do it.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (25/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> I vape my GG at 0.38 ohms. 1 battery does 3ml of juice. That's it, swop. Then the battery sits at 3.4V from 4.2.



Crazy!


----------



## Smokyg (25/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> True dat! It's not uncommon to cancel three 18650's a day when vaping close to 1 ohm,


Wow, 3 batteries a day? I guess it also depends on how much you vape, i have a 1.1Ohm coil on my 1100mah twist and it lasts all day.


----------



## Riaz (25/3/14)

Smokyg said:


> Wow, 3 batteries a day? I guess it also depends on how much you vape, i have a 1.1Ohm coil on my 1100mah twist and it lasts all day.



would i be correct in saying that the twist battery is regulated to a certain point, whereas a mech mod isnt


----------



## Smokyg (25/3/14)

Riaz said:


> would i be correct in saying that the twist battery is regulated to a certain point, whereas a mech mod isnt


Correct, i have no idea how much the regulation helps tho..


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

No at BhavZ , you have to use NR-


BhavZ said:


> When building on the ithaka do you have to use NR-R-NR wire or can you just use normal kanthal straight of the wheel?



You have to use NR-R-NR wires


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> When building on the ithaka do you have to use NR-R-NR wire or can you just use normal kanthal straight of the wheel?



You have to use NR-R-NR wires


----------



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

johanct said:


> You have to use NR-R-NR wires


Thanks, so in that case wont be adding the ithaka to my list of atty's. Dont have a zapper to connect NR to R wire


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> When building on the ithaka do you have to use NR-R-NR wire or can you just use normal kanthal straight of the wheel?



You have to use NR-R-NR wires @BhavZ


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

You don't need a zapper to weld wires, I'm busy putting a simple schematic together for the DIY guys to make at minimal expense. I can vouch for the Ithaka's vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

johanct said:


> You have to use NR-R-NR wires @BhavZ



Why is my posts double again?


----------



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

johanct said:


> You don't need a zapper to weld wires, I'm busy putting a simple schematic together for the DIY guys to make at minimal expense. I can vouch for the Ithaka's vape.


Thanks,

I would really like to get one if I can build NR-R-NR wire at minimal expense.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (25/3/14)

johanct said:


> You don't need a zapper to weld wires, I'm busy putting a simple schematic together for the DIY guys to make at minimal expense. I can vouch for the Ithaka's vape.



That would be fantastic @johanct! I am also a bit hesitant but very keen to try the Ithaka. I remember you and @CraftyZA mentioning what a great vape it offers.

Edit: *If* you get it right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

Really no big deal to coil and wick, if you can do double coiling on RDA's and RBA's, you can do it on an Ithaka - might take a little patience the first time though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (25/3/14)

My Igo-w and Trident is at the post office and I don't have a mech....
Atleast a fellow vaper isn't smoking stinkies.
An I have 2 Reo's that is more than enough!
Viva la Reo!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

TylerD said:


> My Igo-w and Trident is at the post office and I don't have a mech....
> Atleast a fellow vaper isn't smoking stinkies.
> An I have 2 Reo's that is more than enough!
> Viva la Reo!


You can always stick it on the Reo.


----------



## TylerD (25/3/14)

Will it fit? Isn't it too high?


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Will it fit? Isn't it too high?


Oh yes, of course, what was I thinking, the catch cup is too high.


----------



## Riaz (22/4/14)

im sorry to say, but this locking and unlocking of the nemesis is starting to work on my nerves BIG TIME!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (22/4/14)

Riaz said:


> im sorry to say, but this locking and unlocking of the nemesis is starting to work on my nerves BIG TIME!!!


once you set the tension, you shouldn't have to lock it all the time, just when it is going to stand for prolong periods


----------



## Riaz (22/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> once you set the tension, you shouldn't have to lock it all the time, just when it is going to stand for prolong periods



set tension with the magnets?


----------



## Andre (22/4/14)

Riaz said:


> im sorry to say, but this locking and unlocking of the nemesis is starting to work on my nerves BIG TIME!!!


Time for a Launcher V2. Have been using mine for a few days and the non-locking is really a pleasure. My Magneto is getting less and less vape time.


----------



## Riaz (22/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Time for a Launcher V2. Have been using mine for a few day and the non-locking is really a pleasure. My Magneto is getting less and less vape time.


i have it in my wishlist @Matthee 

will pull the trigger soon, just waiting for that day i just get gatvol of this locking ring


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/14)

Riaz said:


> im sorry to say, but this locking and unlocking of the nemesis is starting to work on my nerves BIG TIME!!!



I'm with you on that @Riaz! I also hate the button at the bottom...


----------



## RezaD (22/4/14)

Riaz said:


> im sorry to say, but this locking and unlocking of the nemesis is starting to work on my nerves BIG TIME!!!



That's what I told you and I used it for a few minutes only.......I can see me not liking my launcher when it lands.....was keen on a KTS+ but took the launcher because it was in stock......maybe someone will swap for a KTS+? What other side-firing mechs are there?

I know the launcher does not have the locking issue.....it's the awkward manner in bottom firing that bugs me...


----------



## Andre (22/4/14)

RezaD said:


> That's what I told you and I used it for a few minutes only.......I can see me not liking my launcher when it lands.....was keen on a KTS+ but took the launcher because it was in stock......maybe someone will swap for a KTS+? What other side-firing mechs are there?
> 
> I know the launcher does not have the locking issue.....it's the awkward manner in bottom firing that bugs me...


No, the Launcher is actually great and the button is so soft that just a little pressure fires it. I am used to the Reo, which has a top firing button and do not find the Launcher awkward in the least after a few days of use. The problem with the side firers is that their buttons always gives problems because it takes quite a few mechanical contraptions to make it work.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (22/4/14)

RezaD said:


> That's what I told you and I used it for a few minutes only.......I can see me not liking my launcher when it lands.....was keen on a KTS+ but took the launcher because it was in stock......maybe someone will swap for a KTS+? What other side-firing mechs are there?
> 
> I know the launcher does not have the locking issue.....it's the awkward manner in bottom firing that bugs me...



yes bru, you did say that, but apparently the launcher switch is much better.

lets speak when your launcher arrives  maybe i buy it from you


----------



## thekeeperza (22/4/14)

@Riaz I have both the neme and the Launcher and if you are used to the bottom button on the neme you will definitely love the launcher. Super smooth and like @Matthee says no major pressure required to fire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (22/4/14)

thekeeperza said:


> @Riaz I have both the neme and the Launcher and if you are used to the bottom button on the neme you will definitely love the launcher. Super smooth and like @Matthee says no major pressure required to fire.



lets say you have a fully loaded russian on it, and you place it standing upright, will it fire on its own?


----------



## Andre (22/4/14)

Riaz said:


> lets say you have a fully loaded russian on it, and you place it standing upright, will it fire on its own?


No, impossible as the button is flush with the solid part - you can do a handstand on it and it won't fire.


----------



## BhavZ (22/4/14)

Riaz said:


> set tension with the magnets?


Adding and removing magnets will affect the tension of the fire button.

What is your current setup with magnets?

Mine is 5 magnet setup, 2 bottom 3 top. Also if you adjust the through of the fire button it will affect how it fires when standing.

I have mine set with a fairly short through and I stand my Neme up unlocked with an Aqua on the top and have not had an issue yet.


----------



## BhavZ (22/4/14)

I definitely want to get myself the Launcher V2 as well, looks like a nifty little mod, just waiting on the doohickie to arrive then will look at getting more mods.


----------



## RezaD (22/4/14)

Matthee said:


> No, the Launcher is actually great and the button is so soft that just a little pressure fires it. I am used to the Reo, which has a top firing button and do not find the Launcher awkward in the least after a few days of use. The problem with the side firers is that their buttons always gives problems because it takes quite a few mechanical contraptions to make it work.



There may be some hope for me then.....thanks 



Riaz said:


> yes bru, you did say that, but apparently the launcher switch is much better.
> 
> lets speak when your launcher arrives  maybe i buy it from you



Ok Cool............... I do know of at least one member on this forum that uses a KTS for sub-ohming.....


----------



## Riaz (22/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> Adding and removing magnets will affect the tension of the fire button.
> 
> What is your current setup with magnets?
> 
> ...



currently 2 top 1 bottom

i have more magnets at home, so should play around with it


----------



## BhavZ (22/4/14)

try the 4 magnet setup, 2 top and 2 bottom, I got a feeling that might work for you.

Also remember that when standing the Neme up with it unlocked it will lean to one side, that is normal so don't worry about that.


----------



## Riaz (22/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> try the 4 magnet setup, 2 top and 2 bottom, I got a feeling that might work for you.
> 
> Also remember that when standing the Neme up with it unlocked it will lean to one side, that is normal so don't worry about that.



cool buddy

will try that out and see what happens


----------



## BhavZ (22/4/14)

Riaz said:


> cool buddy
> 
> will try that out and see what happens


Sweet, good luck


----------



## Alex (22/4/14)

@Riaz, I don't have any magnets in my nemesis yet, but it never fires when unlocked for me. In fact the only time I use the lock is when driving around, but then I usually take the VTR anyway. 

ps. the magnets should be arriving soon, then I can experiment with those.


----------



## Riaz (23/4/14)

ok so i played around with the magnets last night, and wat-do-ya-no

the darn centre pin was loose, making it real easy for it to fire standing up. 

i tighten that baby up and woooopppa

nemesis standing upright, unlocked and not firing

yeah baby

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> try the 4 magnet setup, 2 top and 2 bottom, I got a feeling that might work for you.
> 
> Also remember that when standing the Neme up with it unlocked it will lean to one side, that is normal so don't worry about that.



.... the leaning tower of Nemesis....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

